

Never, Ever Compromise: Hiring For Culture Fit - eladgil
http://blog.eladgil.com/2012/04/never-ever-compromise-hiring-for.html

======
robk
Great blog post. These principles are what really can prevent a company
culture for changing for the worse. Of course this assumes there's a "culture"
in place to start, but for companies that have one, this is really useful
advice.

